

Text to speech software - how it really works? - searchforsoft
http://download.searchforsoft.com/Audio-Multimedia/Speech/Verbose-Text-to-Speech-Software-79195.htm
Verbose text to speech software limitations.
======
atrilla
Input text is first normalised, separated into syllables, detecting its
stress, and converted into a sequence of phonemes:

<http://atrilla.net/data/files/micnlp09.pdf>

Then, a waveform generator creates the audible sounds based on this phoneme
transcription (this latter part frequently differentiates the essential TTS
synthesis technology: formant-based, concatenative, Hidden Markov Model-based,
hybrid approaches, etc).

